# Packing up the Outback for Winter



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

It is now time to put my new Outback 23rs away for the winter. The temps are reaching mid to low 30's at night.

My question is

How strong is the roof on the Outback?

In Alaska we have a heavy snow load. I am planning on tarping the TT, but I am concerned about the weight of the snow and ice.

The average snow fall in Alaska where I will be parking it is about 72" a year.

I will be able to clear it every month or so, but the weight will still pile up.

Also when I am tarping it can you stand on the roof of the Outback?

My 23 rs does not have a lader to climb on but I can get on top of it. Will it support my weight?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Owners Manual says NOT to get on the roof. I think the roof is made to handle snow, but with 72", I'd be removing it regularly to be safe. I don't normally remove the snow from it here, but we don't usually get more than 50" all winter. (usually!)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Boy I don't know about that amount of snow, I did some quick reading about snow weight and 12" weighs about 5lbs. per sq. ft. When we had a foot of snow here I left the small space heater running. I'm curious to see what you snow experts in the Great White North do, I would think storage in a building would be the safe bet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Interesting that your manual says not to get on the roof. I have a 5 and walk all over the roof. During PDI, both me and the tech were on the roof. No problems. I wonder if the TT's have different trusses.

I had a Prowler at NorthPole, AK for 3 winters. I don't recall ever shuffeling off the snow and didn't have any problems. I did, however, make small wooden boxes to flip over the vents to protect them from loads.

Believe you are in Anchorage, tho. We had much drier snow in Fairbanks, so not sure if you would get by or not.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great White North Near!!!

Actually to tell you the truth I have not given it much thought. I have never owned a TT before and this will be my 1st winter storage. I plan was to leave it next to my house outside. I never though much about snow load???? I think there should be no problems because, I have seen other TT stored outside (farmer field storage areas) without anyone removing the snow.

I think if the snow because to high, I will take my step ladder and a broom to clear off the snow.

Sorry I could not be more help...kinda new to this









Thor


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

vdub,
We like to go to NASCAR races and inquired about adding a ladder to our TT, so we can watch the races from the roof. The dealer told us if your coach comes from the factory with a ladder, apparently 5ers only, then it's safe to get on the roof. Other that that, I concur with NDJollymon and the manual.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

When I noticed the front trim lifting, (see different thread about lifting trim/roof bump) I took the TT to the dealer for repairs.

At home, I climbed a stepladder to take a closer look at the repair job, and noticed runningshoe prints on the roof. Figured it was safe to walk up there, as long as you know where to step. If the techy can do it, why can't I?

I imagined it being similar to your house where you're in the attic and stepping on the trusses - don't step between them or you may find yourself in the living room wondering how you got there so quickly.









My TT is parked very near to the house so once I'm on the house roof, it's easy to step over/down onto the TT roof.

I've been up there to check the caulking on screws, etc. But have been very careful to step where the trusses are. I can feel them under my feet, and noticed that the roof 'bends' (might not be the proper word, but it's not as solid) a bit between them - haven't stepped there just to be safe. Haven't measured the distance between them (ie: 16" oc?), but you can notice where they are.

Not planning on spending a lot of time up there, but it's good to know that I can if I have to.

Something I noticed about my neighbour's trailer... he's lowered the front end down so any water/melting snow will drain off the front (no, it's not an Outback). I raised the front of mine so water will drain towards the back; thinking that with the bed slide in, if any water gets onto the slide roof will drain out the back and not get to the floors, walls, etc.

As for snow, this will be my first winter with the TT. I'll be keeping a watch on the unit throughout the season.

Jody


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Our dealer had guys who washed the roof prior to giving campers to new owners but they were hired for their stature - or lack of it. These guys were feather weights and minimized the time on the roof.

If I were to go up there the camper would never be the same. Imagine a screaming Outback and you'd get the picture.

If you decide to venture forth on the snowy white upper expanses of the Outback, take care that you match the load it can carry. We spend a lot to get the rigs, got to be careful with 'em.


----------



## Jevi (May 28, 2004)

One point of caution. Before you clear any snow off the roof make sure you know the exact locations of all the roof vents, antennas, covers, etc. I speak from experience...

A picture or two, taken before winter, would help to remind you before you start shovelling.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jevi..
Excellent point. Some of that plastic stuff up there would probably break/crack real easy in the cold!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jevi

Thanks for the tip. Just took them and stored them in the old computer.

Thor


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I feel for you guys in the really cold climates. I put anifreeze through the system and add about four or five more gallons of antifreeze in the fresh tank to flush the toilet with. Take a case of bottled water for neccessities and camp right through the winter months. Thank God we live in Texas. Our average snow fall is...........I don't think we HAVE an average snowfall. We DO get a couple of rounds of icy stuff each year though. Usually lasts a day or two. The old saying is,"Just mention the words snow or ice and a couple of Texans swirv off the road".







Seems pretty accurate sometimes.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

KellerJames

I have been to Texas many times

Love the ...

State
Weather
The cities
The People

But most of all........ The Steak!!!!!









Thor


----------

